# Atlanta Herf with CGAR Girl and Discdog...



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok guys and gals... It's Herfing time...

Come on out and Herf with Discdog and CGAR Girl and others...

On the porch of Summits Wayside Tavern in Snellville. Right on hwy 78 (3334 hwy 78), easy to get to...

*Can I say 130 beers on tap and great food....*

http://www.summits-online.com/02_snellville/

Saturday the 26th from 5pm till ???


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Snellville? Ouch, that's a long way


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Not as far as you think...
About 20 miles from the Highland.
13 from 285...


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> Snellville? Ouch, that's a long way


From Cobb County on a Saturday shouldn't be more than 45 mins


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> From Cobb County on a Saturday shouldn't be more than 45 mins


True, but gas ain't cheap


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like a few South Carolina BOTL's may make the trip for this...


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

So how many are actually showing up?


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Unfortunatly Sondra had something come up and didn't make it. 
A couple of others also had various reasons for not coming out. 
But in the end we still had fun and got to herf with Discdog, Jason, Sportscat, Mr. G, Brian Hewitt and his Wife, and another guy from another board... 
Brian and I were there till about 11:15 that night... :ss


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

I missed that one!  Well anyway, FULL MOON HERF on Aug. 16 is a go. CGAR Girl and Discdog, are you going to be there?


----------

